# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.20.4.4 edb5360 (7/6/2019)



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Just noticed a 3 in Arizona got this, upgraded from 4.2.

EDIT: A second 3, this time in Texas now.


----------



## Ericdhvac (May 18, 2019)

I also received the same release notes as the previous 2 updates. Not sure if it’s coincidental but the mic doesn’t come up now when I push the left scroll wheel, it mutes the radio but no visual or acceptance of verbal commands also it asks for the card key to to unlock and to drive.....never done that before. FWIW, we just got back last night from a 2000 mile, 5 day road trip from MD to PA, NY, VT, Montreal, ME, MA, NH, CT, NJ, DE and back home. No range anxiety or issues at all and nice chats with other Tesla owners at Supercharger stops.


----------



## Ericdhvac (May 18, 2019)

Ericdhvac said:


> I also received the same release notes as the previous 2 updates. Not sure if it's coincidental but the mic doesn't come up now when I push the left scroll wheel, it mutes the radio but no visual or acceptance of verbal commands also it asks for the card key to to unlock and to drive.....never done that before. FWIW, we just got back last night from a 2000 mile, 5 day road trip from MD to PA, NY, VT, Montreal, ME, MA, NH, CT, NJ, DE and back home. No range anxiety or issues at all and nice chats with other Tesla owners at Supercharger stops.


(Meant right, scroll wheel)


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Ericdhvac said:


> (Meant right, scroll wheel)


That problem has cropped up from time to time for a while now. It doesn't seem to be tied to a specific version of the firmware, but people often report it starting just after an update (I had it briefly after an update several months ago), so it may indicate something didn't quite go right with the restart with the new firmware.


----------



## Deraillor (Oct 30, 2018)

Ericdhvac said:


> I also received the same release notes as the previous 2 updates. Not sure if it's coincidental but the mic doesn't come up now when I push the left scroll wheel, it mutes the radio but no visual or acceptance of verbal commands also it asks for the card key to to unlock and to drive.....never done that before. FWIW, we just got back last night from a 2000 mile, 5 day road trip from MD to PA, NY, VT, Montreal, ME, MA, NH, CT, NJ, DE and back home. No range anxiety or issues at all and nice chats with other Tesla owners at Supercharger stops.


Try a 2-button reset


----------



## Ericdhvac (May 18, 2019)

Deraillor said:


> Try a 2-button reset


Did the soft reset as advised and it looks like everything is working again. Thanks.


----------



## aczeisler (Dec 19, 2018)

The "Slip Start" option is not grayed out anymore.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

On this version, the collision avoidance seems to trigger a lot more than other versions and many false positives. Didn’t seem to be as bad with 20.4.2.

Anyone notice this problem?


----------



## Deraillor (Oct 30, 2018)

aczeisler said:


> The "Slip Start" option is not grayed out anymore.


You might have to be in park in order to toggle slip start. That's probably why it was greyed out earlier.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bug fixes? I see nothing new in Release Notes.....

Ski


----------



## sraatc17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Just updated from 20.4.2 and nothing new in the release notes. Though I don't have AP so, maybe something for those that do?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

GateFather said:


> Just got this update. Anyone know what's new?


Please read above.

As for me, just got it, no different notes from 2019.20.4.2.


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

Nothing new, but the car seems to have more potent acceleration. 

Or maybe not. I didn't do any kind of scientific test.


----------



## magglass1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Milo said:


> Nothing new, but the car seems to have more potent acceleration.
> 
> Or maybe not. I didn't do any kind of scientific test.


What version are you coming from? I noticed better acceleration starting with 2019.20.4.1/.2, but the only driving so far on .4 was with my wife in the car, so I had to keep it in chill mode.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

In each of these software version threads, there is a poll at the top in which you can choose whether you've installed it or not. You can change your vote at any time too.

We are deleting posts that say "got it" to help keep these threads from getting too cluttered. Please take part in the polls instead.

Thanks!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Updated 737pm last night and noticed that sentry mode turned on at 2am at home, even though I have home setup to be excluded. It did flip between sleep/park modes between the update and sentry turning on. Hoping a reset will clear that out.


----------



## No_petro (Sep 16, 2018)

Updated last night. Two issues were noticed this morning.

1. The rear view camera was not functional this morning (just a black screen with two lines), even after a soft reset.
2. The cruise control nor AP was available.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

No_petro said:


> Updated last night. Two issues were noticed this morning.
> 
> 1. The rear view camera was not functional this morning (just a black screen with two lines), even after a soft reset.
> 2. The cruise control nor AP was available.


pull your USB drive and do a 2-button reboot.


----------



## Jobine (Sep 12, 2018)

Since this update, the car is no longer returns to the parking position when the driver opens his door. 
Can someone confirm? Please answer with your software version.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Jobine said:


> Since this update, the car is no longer returns to the parking position when the driver opens his door.
> Can someone confirm? Please answer with your software version.


Try a system re-boot as recommended earlier in the thread.


----------



## Pmurphyjam (Feb 20, 2019)

I've got this version 2019.20.4.4 and everything seems fine. No difference between this and the 2019.20.4.2 that I had earlier that I can tell. AP works fine so does cruise, acceleration seems the same. I did have an issue on the prior version with the KeyFob not working for Summon, pressing the rear button just would open the charge port, and the car would never back up, Summon via the App would work fine. Haven't tested the KeyFob on the latest version yet.
So I tested the KeyFob, it works now, long press on Center, wait for car to go into Summons Mode lights will go on, short press on Rear, car will start to back up, short press on Front, car will move forward, short press in center to stop car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jobine said:


> Since this update, the car is no longer returns to the parking position when the driver opens his door.
> Can someone confirm? Please answer with your software version.


or just push the park button before getting out of the car.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

FYI I had to disable sentry mode after several tries where I pressed install in car and walked away failed. When done from app it more planely stated that the update needed sentry mode disabled first. Guess the installer couldnt handle doing that automatically.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Just did a trip on NoA and it was pretty smooth. Noticed the efficiency did significantly better (228wh/mi on a 43mintrip). There was even a portion that had some unexpected construction that it maneuvered really smoothly.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Upgraded from 20.4.2 yesterday and took first long-ish (120 miles) drive today. I get onto the nearly empty Interstate, enabled all the auto-goodies, and less than 5 minutes later experience my first unintended and pretty harsh braking event for no apparent reason. Driver immediately recovered and submitted a bug report. Passenger is jolted, and shares a pithy yet loud short sentence beginning with “WTF” and ending with “disconnect that wretched evil force” accompanied then by a lengthy diatribe of monosyllabic and easily understood epithets about the car, its lineage, its software development team, its cost, its coping ability, its neural net results, and its future in our home. As you may gather, the remaining 115 miles were driven sans automation with no further incident.

At this point, I really don’t care how hard it is, the software has to get to where this just does not happen. And the beta excuse, while real, is wearing very, very thin.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> Upgraded from 20.4.2 yesterday and took first long-ish (120 miles) drive today. I get onto the nearly empty Interstate, enabled all the auto-goodies, and less than 5 minutes later experience my first unintended and pretty harsh braking event for no apparent reason. Driver immediately recovered and submitted a bug report. Passenger is jolted, and shares a pithy yet loud short sentence beginning with "WTF" and ending with "disconnect that wretched evil force" accompanied then by a lengthy diatribe of monosyllabic and easily understood epithets about the car, its lineage, its software development team, its cost, its coping ability, its neural net results, and its future in our home. As you may gather, the remaining 115 miles were driven sans automation with no further incident.
> 
> At this point, I really don't care how hard it is, the software has to get to where this just does not happen. And the beta excuse, while real, is wearing very, very thin.


Having the option of regular cruise control would be nice, not TACC.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> Upgraded from 20.4.2 yesterday and took first long-ish (120 miles) drive today. I get onto the nearly empty Interstate, enabled all the auto-goodies, and less than 5 minutes later experience my first unintended and pretty harsh braking event for no apparent reason. Driver immediately recovered and submitted a bug report. Passenger is jolted, and shares a pithy yet loud short sentence beginning with "WTF" and ending with "disconnect that wretched evil force" accompanied then by a lengthy diatribe of monosyllabic and easily understood epithets about the car, its lineage, its software development team, its cost, its coping ability, its neural net results, and its future in our home. As you may gather, the remaining 115 miles were driven sans automation with no further incident.
> 
> At this point, I really don't care how hard it is, the software has to get to where this just does not happen. And the beta excuse, while real, is wearing very, very thin.


Seems a little dramatic. This has been happening since I bought my car in July of 2018. It doesn't happen often but I drive with my foot near or over the accelerator and just press it when the phantom braking occurs.

If AP doesn't suit your needs, don't use it.


----------



## MpowerSkills (May 1, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Updated .... noticed that sentry mode turned on at 2am at home, even though I have home setup to be excluded.


Me too, can't get Sentry to turn off at home.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

FF35 said:


> Seems a little dramatic. This has been happening since I bought my car in July of 2018. It doesn't happen often but I drive with my foot near or over the accelerator and just press it when the phantom braking occurs.
> 
> If AP doesn't suit your needs, don't use it.


If this were a new issue, I would understand the drama comment, but this has been going on since vehicle purchase, so yeah, it has become a source of drama. And I may react to things differently than you. AP does suit some of my needs and I use it. It clearly doesn't suit my passenger's desires and when she's in the car I don't use it. My point in mentioning this at all was that this issue/problem/annoyance/safety feature/whatever you choose to call it, is still happening and manifest itself very early in my use of the new firmware. What was your point?


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Seems a little dramatic. This has been happening since I bought my car in July of 2018. It doesn't happen often but I drive with my foot near or over the accelerator and just press it when the phantom braking occurs.
> 
> If AP doesn't suit your needs, don't use it.


No, that's about right for many of us. I can no longer use any sort of automation with my wife in the car. One more massive braking event for a shadow, and I think we will be driving her MINI around from now on! They really need to get this sorted, its been a while now.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

One thing I think is worth mentioning about phantom braking: it is a far more terrifying experience for the passenger than for the driver. The passenger is (hopefully) not paying as much attention to the road as the driver. If the car suddenly slams on the brakes, the passenger doesn't know whether that's because the driver saw something and slammed on the brakes, or the car saw something and slammed on the brakes, or it was a phantom. So the passenger thinks, for a split second, that he/she may be about to be in a terrible accident. And then...false alarm. For the driver, if they know there's no hazard, then the sudden stop is more like, say, a flat tire--something unexpected the car does, but not something that makes your life flash before your eyes.

So what's tolerable when you're driving alone may be intolerable if you have a passenger--and that also goes for if you're the passenger and someone else is driving!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Dogwhistle said:


> No, that's about right for many of us. I can no longer use any sort of automation with my wife in the car. One more massive braking event for a shadow, and I think we will be driving her MINI around from now on! They really need to get this sorted, its been a while now.


Same except husband..



DocScott said:


> One thing I think is worth mentioning about phantom braking: it is a far more terrifying experience for the passenger than for the driver. The passenger is (hopefully) not paying as much attention to the road as the driver. If the car suddenly slams on the brakes, the passenger doesn't know whether that's because the driver saw something and slammed on the brakes, or the car saw something and slammed on the brakes, or it was a phantom. So the passenger thinks, for a split second, that he/she may be about to be in a terrible accident. And then...false alarm. For the driver, if they know there's no hazard, then the sudden stop is more like, say, a flat tire--something unexpected the car does, but not something that makes your life flash before your eyes.
> 
> So what's tolerable when you're driving alone may be intolerable if you have a passenger--and that also goes for if you're the passenger and someone else is driving!


Yep!


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I just finished day one of a 7 day road trip. I used autopilot most of the time, with NOAP on maybe half of the time. It worked really well, the best it has so far - absolutely no phantom braking, and relatively quick and appropriate lane changes. It's probably saving the phantom braking for tomorrow. 

What i did have a problem with was the USB audio - it froze up on me several times. Usually I could just "pause" it and then press play again and it would go, but sometimes i would have to start the track again. And a new quirk - sometimes at the end of an album, when I'd go to pick the next one to play, all the selection tabs on the left would be gone - the only thing I could play was the current folder. No way to restore it, the only way that worked was doing a 2-button reboot. I had to do that maybe 3 times today, while driving.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Day two, about the same distance as yesterday, probably even more EAP/NOA use. No phantom braking still. Don't worry, I'm not making any more daily updates.

Talked to several people about the car at rest/charging stops. They seemed genuinely curious, not just gawkers like a year ago - these seemed like people who wanted to know if this car would work for them, as they'd been seeing so many of them. Talked a lot about range and charging, and the fact that I was on a multi day road trip, and that this was the fourth one I've taken, seemed to be impressive.

It seems my usb audio problem was a poorly seated USB C connection - I pulled the drive out, to see if there was some kind of problem, and found out that the USB C <> USB A adaptor that came with my Sandisk ssd is keyed on the C side, which makes no sense as that's one of the big benefits of USB C, that it can go in either way and work. Well, not if the adaptor is keyed so that it doesn't really go in all the way if you have it the wrong way. Now I know.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sduck said:


> found out that the USB C <> USB A adaptor that came with my Sandisk ssd is keyed on the C side











How is it even possible to key a USB-C?
Can you share a link to this adapter? I'd like to take a look.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

garsh said:


> How is it even possible to key a USB-C?
> Can you share a link to this adapter? I'd like to take a look.


It's just the plastic housing part on the adaptor. And it will go in and make a connection either way - it's just a better connection if you do it the right way round. 
81kx0AOQ-AL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> or just push the park button before getting out of the car.


Tell that to Anton Yelchin (Star Trek's Checkov) who was crushed when his Jeep rolled away and pinned him into a brick wall killing him. You want it plastered all over CNN that a Tesla did that?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Except the issue is a non-issue - the car still goes into park when the door is opened.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

sduck said:


> Except the issue is a non-issue - the car still goes into park when the door is opened.





Jobine said:


> Since this update, the car is no longer returns to the parking position when the driver opens his door.
> Can someone confirm? Please answer with your software version.


For Jobine, this is apparently _not_ a non-issue!

Jobine asked whether this was a change with firmware, or a problem with Jobine's specific car. It appears to be a problem with Jobine's specific car. It sounds like Jobine should therefore contact Tesla service.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Just back from a 120km commute. A lot of very hard phantom breaks and lane change cancellations. It's worst than previous versions.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

sduck said:


> Except the issue is a non-issue - the car still goes into park when the door is opened.


It depends on the situation, this is true. My observation has been that if you are on the HOLD brake mode, then yes, opening the door shifts to park.
if you are not on the HOLD, then it does not shifts to park.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Ze1000 said:


> It depends on the situation, this is true. My observation has been that if you are on the HOLD brake mode, then yes, opening the door shifts to park.
> if you are not on the HOLD, then it does not shifts to park.


You might want to test this again - I just tested it, and it went into Park whenever I opened the door from whichever drive mode, hold or not.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

sduck said:


> You might want to test this again - I just tested it, and it went into Park whenever I opened the door from whichever drive mode, hold or not.


and you dont even need to have the door open. IE reaching for a parking garage ticket, unbuckling and reaching for the ticket will put the car in park because it is not recognizing someone is sitting in the driver seat. I've had this happen multiple times when rolling up to a ticket dispenser, so not in (H) and door is not open.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

sduck said:


> You might want to test this again - I just tested it, and it went into Park whenever I opened the door from whichever drive mode, hold or not.


Yes, you are right. My previous test didn't allow the car roll a little bit. It needs to roll a feet or two to come up with the message and put in park.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

DocScott said:


> One thing I think is worth mentioning about phantom braking: it is a far more terrifying experience for the passenger than for the driver. The passenger is (hopefully) not paying as much attention to the road as the driver. If the car suddenly slams on the brakes, the passenger doesn't know whether that's because the driver saw something and slammed on the brakes, or the car saw something and slammed on the brakes, or it was a phantom. So the passenger thinks, for a split second, that he/she may be about to be in a terrible accident. And then...false alarm. For the driver, if they know there's no hazard, then the sudden stop is more like, say, a flat tire--something unexpected the car does, but not something that makes your life flash before your eyes.
> 
> So what's tolerable when you're driving alone may be intolerable if you have a passenger--and that also goes for if you're the passenger and someone else is driving!


100% correct. My wife tends to zone out when she's a passenger (she's an excellent driver and pays better attention than me when behind the wheel) and so as a result , if I swerve, brake, accelerate or do anything abruptly, she gets panicky since she's not generally aware why. This happens in all of our cars, even hers (which must be even more disconcerting when she is in the passenger seat, although I do drive it about 1/4 to 1/3 of the time). I notice a similar phenomenon in my manual trans car where her head bobs back and forth with shifts because she is not anticipating them whereas I remain fairly steady.

So yes, any kind of abrupt maneuver is worse for the passenger.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> So yes, any kind of abrupt maneuver is worse for the passenger.


Very true. I never once got sick during track events unlike some of my passengers. I always pitted as soon as they stopped talking........


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

For me, AP on this firmware is very different! (I have HW 2.5 on a RWD M3, basic AP.)

At first, I thought I was getting a lot more phantom braking. Then I thought, no, it's not right to call it phantom braking, because it's not harsh--sort of phantom slowing. Then I realized it wasn't phantoms at all--my M3 was just making a lot more speed adjustments, and they were generally for good reasons. TACC was much more dynamic, apparently reacting, but not generally over-reacting, to all sorts of different cues.

At times, when the car was a little nervous about a car in the lane next to me, for example, or erratic behavior of a car a ways in front or me, it might slow down to 5 mph below the speed limit for a bit. (I usually set TACC at 2 mph over the speed limit.) It certainly seemed to anticipate sharp turns better, slowing down a bit in advance rather than waiting until it was in the turn and then slowing down abruptly. It was better at reacting to cars that crossed lanes in front of me, slowing down while the car was crossing but resuming speed more quickly than used to be the case. If visibility was limited by, say, a crest of a hill, it sometimes slowed down a little until it got to the top of the hill and then resumed.

The overall feel is very different from earlier versions. It will take me a while to get used to it. I'm conditioned by previous versions, when the car starts to slow, to assume it's going to slow a lot and take a while to speed back up again, so all the little changes kind of have me on edge. But I think as I learn to trust it, it might be much better than before.

In fact, I now feel like in many situations TACC is making smarter decisions about speed than I would, which was certainly not the case before.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

DocScott said:


> For me, AP on this firmware is very different! (I have HW 2.5 on a RWD M3, basic AP.)
> 
> At first, I thought I was getting a lot more phantom braking. Then I thought, no, it's not right to call it phantom braking, because it's not harsh--sort of phantom slowing. Then I realized it wasn't phantoms at all--my M3 was just making a lot more speed adjustments, and they were generally for good reasons. TACC was much more dynamic, apparently reacting, but not generally over-reacting, to all sorts of different cues.
> 
> ...


A couple of times now, travelling South on i680, just North of the hwy 80 exit, my M3 has gone through some gyrations in speed, slowing down, speeding up again and slowing down again -- between about 75mph and perhaps 55mph. Same place, similar gyrations. There were no vehicles shown on the screen. There is a road parallel to i680, so perhaps it thought the car was on a road with a 55mph limit?


----------



## aczeisler (Dec 19, 2018)

Deraillor said:


> You might have to be in park in order to toggle slip start. That's probably why it was greyed out earlier.


I have the non performance dual motor and the "Slip Start" option was grayed out in system 2019.20.4.2 as well as 2019.20.4.1 (yes, when the car is parked). Now it's available again (it was available intermittently in previous versions).


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Ok, I'm back from my 7 day road trip. The car behaved absolutely great - EAP and NOA worked great, only small glitches. Like today - I was cruising at 80 on I65 south of Louisville, and had a truck who apparently was also on autopilot, we switched back and forth who was in front several times over the course of maybe half an hour. One time while I was in front, it started slowing down for no apparent reason - I looked down, and the TACC set speed showed as 65 for just a brief second, then went back to 80, but it probably pissed off the truck who was behind me at the time. Probably not much, he just pulled ahead of me and we resumed playing tag. 

I did notice what seems like deliberate underestimating of the amount of range available at the start of trips in the navigation planner. For instance, I charged to 90% in Louisville, and the car was estimating that I would arrive home with 11% left. However, when I got home I actually had 19% - that's a pretty big difference! And as mentioned, I was traveling at 80 mph most of the way, with the AC blasting. I saw this during quite a few of the longer drives.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

DocScott said:


> For me, AP on this firmware is very different! (I have HW 2.5 on a RWD M3, basic AP.)
> 
> At first, I thought I was getting a lot more phantom braking. Then I thought, no, it's not right to call it phantom braking, because it's not harsh--sort of phantom slowing. Then I realized it wasn't phantoms at all--my M3 was just making a lot more speed adjustments, and they were generally for good reasons. TACC was much more dynamic, apparently reacting, but not generally over-reacting, to all sorts of different cues.
> 
> ...


One behavior which is now completely consistent and I'm pretty sure is new (or new in the last few versions anyway): if I'm on AP, and I signal to change lanes, and the lane I'm trying to change in to has a slower flow of traffic than the one I'm in, then the car gently slows down to match the speed of traffic in the adjacent lane. I don't have EAP or FSD, so it doesn't actually make the lane change, but it certainly facilitates it.

That has the nice side effect that TACC can stay on even when I change lanes in complicated traffic. I've got to disengage AutoSteer to change langes, of course, but I feel like being able to keep TACC on improves safety and ease by quite a bit. In those kinds of lane changes, there can be a lot going on, with people darting out of the slow lane or trying to muscle in to it, cars in the slow lane pausing to let someone in or changing their mind and closing a gap, etc.. With TACC smoothly handling all the necessary speed changes, I can concentrate on maintaining situational awareness and timing the lane change itself.

Also, it's worth noting the sophistication necessary for it to do this. With radar, it's relatively easy for TACC to maintain a fixed distance to the car in front. Somewhat more sophisticated versions smooth that out, so your car isn't over-reacting to small changes by the car ahead. For quite a while now, TACC has also understood that a car changing in to your lane but travelling faster than you is not something that requires the car to slow. But this behavior with the "flow of traffic" in the neighboring lane? In heavy traffic like that, cars are changing speed all the time ("stop and go" or at least "slow and go") and different cars are going at different speeds as gaps open and close. If not well-implemented an attempt to slow the car's speed to match the target lane would be likely to result in jerky, unpredictable, and dangerous speed changes. The fact that it's smooth but matches my notion of the "flow of traffic" speed in the neighboring lane is pretty darn impressive.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

While I have found AP and NOA has been better on this from 20.4.2., I was on the highway yesterday and I found that my car was really hugging the lines on straight and curved roads. It was actually a bit shocking. It was so bad that I had to turn it off. I did a reboot of the car thinking that might help a bit but no. Has anyone else experience this on this firmware?

Thanks!


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

With all the recent software updates, I am curious if it is possible to increase the screen brightness when Sentry Mode is activated. It seems that having the screen as bright as possible when someone triggers Sentry Mode would be a good thing.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Ze1000 said:


> Yes, you are right. My previous test didn't allow the car roll a little bit. It needs to roll a feet or two to come up with the message and put in park.


This was posted on twitter and explains the conditions and also blows my mind on the tap park twice piece (didn't know that).


----------



## M3ski (Feb 18, 2019)

I just noticed on this version (may not have noticed on previous versions) that when I'm using AP (on a non-Interstate) AP restricts my speed to be no more than 5 MPH over the speed limit. I don't have that problem when using AP on Interstates. Anyone else experience this situation?


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Ze1000 said:


> This was posted on twitter and explains the conditions and also blows my mind on the tap park twice piece (didn't know that).
> View attachment 27841


Another condition for it to automatically go in to park on it's own, is sitting in the "hold" position for a long time. This weekend the parking garage took 30+ minutes to get out of and at some point it went to park and I had to shift it back into drive.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Ze1000 said:


> This was posted on twitter and explains the conditions and also blows my mind on the tap park twice piece (didn't know that).


There's also an optional setting to unlock all doors on Park, so you can choose whether the doors unlock on the first or second click. I prefer the convenience of the single click for picking up passengers, but others might want the extra security of the second click.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

M3ski said:


> I just noticed on this version (may not have noticed on previous versions) that when I'm using AP (on a non-Interstate) AP restricts my speed to be no more than 5 MPH over the speed limit. I don't have that problem when using AP on Interstates. Anyone else experience this situation?


This has been in Autopilot for quite a while. Speed is limited to +5 MPH when on roads that Autopilot judges are not limited access (freeways). This includes portions of highway marked "end freeway" and regular roads. Sometimes at interchanges.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

M3ski said:


> I just noticed on this version (may not have noticed on previous versions) that when I'm using AP (on a non-Interstate) AP restricts my speed to be no more than 5 MPH over the speed limit. I don't have that problem when using AP on Interstates. Anyone else experience this situation?


Yes, as was stated, it's just how the system is designed.


----------



## Zeta_MSZ_006 (Feb 16, 2018)

After updating to this version my walk away lock is no longer working, even after rebooting system, have to manually lock via the APP now. Have scheduled a service visit with mobile service to check the issue.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Zeta_MSZ_006 said:


> After updating to this version my walk away lock is no longer working, even after rebooting system, have to manually lock via the APP now. Have scheduled a service visit with mobile service to check the issue.


have you rebooted the car after the install? have you restarted your phone?


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Updated 737pm last night and noticed that sentry mode turned on at 2am at home, even though I have home setup to be excluded. It did flip between sleep/park modes between the update and sentry turning on. Hoping a reset will clear that out.


We're you low on charge when you arrived home? Sentry mode is disabled below 20% charge. I have seen it turn on when recharging and stay on.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

@gravityrydr said:


> We're you low on charge when you arrived home? Sentry mode is disabled below 20% charge. I have seen it turn on when recharging and stay on.


It was supposed to remain off. Was commenting how it didn't acknowledge my "sentry off at home" setting. The reset did fix that as now sentry remains off at home.


----------



## Zeta_MSZ_006 (Feb 16, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> have you rebooted the car after the install? have you restarted your phone?


Yes done all that, went as far as removing and re-adding the phone a the phone key, still the same.

Good news is, I just got the update to version 2019.24.4 this morning and that seems to have fixed it.


----------

